# Rattle-Snakes



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Oliver Green (ohg123 on the Forum) has invented a tool that makes it easy to insert a small rattle into soft plastic fishing lures. He was kind enough to send me one along with a package of rattles a few weeks back. I have now been able to use it while fishing in fresh water in the Francis S, Taylor Wildlife Management area and again yesterday while fishing the salt water of the Everglades National Park. Using the rattles, I caught numerous species including peacock bass, Mayan Cichlids, trout, snook and redfish.

The tool is easy to use--there are two parts that separate making it a breeze to insert the rattle into the lure. The rattles make a subtle rattle noise under the water that I imagine imitates the sound a shrimp or crab might make. 





































You can find out more on the website below. Check it out--cool innovation. 

Rattle-Snakes


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks DB


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ordered the red white and blue one with two packs of rattles yesterday. I used to use a small hot screwdriver to make a pilot hole then slip a rattle in but it was not always a nice, straight installation. This should be much better!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice review on an innovative product. Just when you think nothing new can be developed for fishing, another creative entry comes along. I'm placing an order for one now.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Innovative. I’m in.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

very cool, thanks for recommendation DB, ordering me some for sure.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Oliver Green (ohg123 on the Forum) has invented a tool that makes it easy to insert a small rattle into soft plastic fishing lures. He was kind enough to send me one along with a package of rattles a few weeks back. I have now been able to use it while fishing in fresh water in the Francis S, Taylor Wildlife Management area and again yesterday while fishing the salt water of the Everglades National Park. Using the rattles, I caught numerous species including peacock bass, Mayan Cichlids, trout, snook and redfish.
> 
> The tool is easy to use--there are two parts that separate making it a breeze to insert the rattle into the lure. The rattles make a subtle rattle noise under the water that I imagine imitates the sound a shrimp or crab might make.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Do they sound like trolling motors AND attract fish?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why would you need it for tying flies


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mako 181 said:


> Do they sound like trolling motors AND attract fish?


Putting some on my trolling motor blades...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Why would you need it for tying flies


Really


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Why would you need it for tying flies


Well, the rattles are very effective on streamers, not a new concept. I have tied many different types with rattles, and have used them very effectively w smallmouth and bucket mouths. 

i may have to try some sliders with rattles for the salt!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Loogie said:


> Well, the rattles are very effective on streamers, not a new concept. I have tied many different types with rattles, and have used them very effectively w smallmouth and bucket mouths.
> 
> i may have to try some sliders with rattles for the salt!


I've tied in some rattles I just don't like the bulk and weight


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Used those like 40 years ago in rubber worms Bass fishing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great new innovation that is NOT an electronic device waiting to fail when you need it most.

Great job!


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys. I cant thank you all enough for these comments and feedback. DB you are amazing! Ill get some more freebies together ASAP for the forum. Does anybody here also follow a friendly bass fishing forum? I dont do much bass fishing but Id like to make the same offer on one like microskiff, where the people seem to be a real community and not the typical internet vipers den of most forums. Maybe something regional? 

Ive got a lot of great feedback from a few freshwater guys - even a smallmouth guide in vermont says the smallies are bonkers for the rattle... ive never been to vermont or caught a smallmouth so its very cool to hear.

This is my passion project that covid allowed me to pursue because i was locked in my house for a year with plenty of time to fish and prototype.

please feel free to send me whatever feedback you have, I'm always cooking up new ideas for rigging etc. but would love to hear yours.

ill keep that discount code up indefinitely so tell your friends "MSFORUM10" on www.rattle-snaker.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Ordered.


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Ordered as well, had them shipped to my FIL in Pensacola to test out.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

ohg123 said:


> Hey guys. I cant thank you all enough for these comments and feedback. DB you are amazing! Ill get some more freebies together ASAP for the forum. Does anybody here also follow a friendly bass fishing forum? I dont do much bass fishing but Id like to make the same offer on one like microskiff, where the people seem to be a real community and not the typical internet vipers den of most forums. Maybe something regional?
> 
> Ive got a lot of great feedback from a few freshwater guys - even a smallmouth guide in vermont says the smallies are bonkers for the rattle... ive never been to vermont or caught a smallmouth so its very cool to hear.
> 
> ...


I'll give you some feedback (and hopefully pictures) after I try them out tomorrow on Tennessee river smallies.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> Do they sound like trolling motors AND attract fish?


Jetski's


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ordered mine the other day too. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

ohg123 said:


> Hey guys. I cant thank you all enough for these comments and feedback. DB you are amazing! Ill get some more freebies together ASAP for the forum. Does anybody here also follow a friendly bass fishing forum? I dont do much bass fishing but Id like to make the same offer on one like microskiff, where the people seem to be a real community and not the typical internet vipers den of most forums. Maybe something regional?
> 
> Ive got a lot of great feedback from a few freshwater guys - even a smallmouth guide in vermont says the smallies are bonkers for the rattle... ive never been to vermont or caught a smallmouth so its very cool to hear.
> 
> ...


Try Bass Boat Central, contact the site owner Al before you post though. Sometimes guys try spamming (not saying that's what you are doing) and the owner/forum guys can get a little bent. Overall a pretty civil forum

Order placed


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Fast shipping!!! Already got mine. Might try it on see bass tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, I throw flies 99.9% of the time, but I think it’s a clever solution to the problem of inserting rattles. Good job, Mr. Green! It should be a success.


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am definitely learning a lot. Somehow every single order that went out on one of my biggest days was damaged in transit. Post Office maybe ran over my boxes with a truck? no clue they went all over the country so it must have happened at my end.

the lesson = use boxes not bubble mailers! and of course replace whatever got broken.

keep the faith guys, any issues with your stuff let me know.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

That sucks...when I worked in North Dakota EVERY box my wife sent me looked like they played soccer with them....I would complain and they would just hand me a form and shrug their shoulders...


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

hipshot said:


> Well, I throw flies 99.9% of the time, but I think it’s a clever solution to the problem of inserting rattles. Good job, Mr. Green! It should be a success.


If you tie your own flies getting rattles on them is not hard. Lay down a solid thread base on the hook shank then wrap a rattle on top. Hit it with some UV epoxy and finish the way you want. Of course this only works with larger bulkier flies. I use this for pike/musky flies. After my first tarpon trip this month I’m going to tie some rattles in to so EP baitfish flies for my next trip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BigEasy said:


> If you tie your own flies getting rattles on them is not hard. Lay down a solid thread base on the hook shank then wrap a rattle on top. Hit it with some UV epoxy and finish the way you want. Of course this only works with larger bulkier flies. I use this for pike/musky flies. After my first tarpon trip this month I’m going to tie some rattles in to so EP baitfish flies for my next trip.


Little bit of ProCure and you can just let it sit like a piece of cut bait!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got mine today unscathed. I like it!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Little bit of ProCure and you can just let it sit like a piece of cut bait!


Never heard of it, I’ll have to check it out?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

BigEasy said:


> If you tie your own flies getting rattles on them is not hard. Lay down a solid thread base on the hook shank then wrap a rattle on top. Hit it with some UV epoxy and finish the way you want. Of course this only works with larger bulkier flies. I use this for pike/musky flies. After my first tarpon trip this month I’m going to tie some rattles in to so EP baitfish flies for my next trip.


Oh, I’ve tied flies with rattles. Problem is, I have so little use for them. I generally fish skinny water. I believe too much noise, or too much flash, is a big turnoff in skinny water or in clear water. Naural is the way to go. I think some people forget just how attuned fish are to their environment. Anyway, that’s my story and I’m stickin’ to it…..


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

My little package showed up today. Thanks


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I have put them in flies for 30 years and I believe they work in low vis water. They are a PIA to tie in and add bulk so I usually only use them on a few types. I am happy to try them in plastics but after getting mine a few days ago I can tell you that putting them in with the trocar is not for the faint of heart or cocktail hour lol. 😂


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Got mine on Friday, and put it to use yesterday. This a deadly combo right here.


----------

